

The unscientific causes and cure to Burnout - jevanish
http://jasonevanish.com/2013/07/11/the-unscientific-causes-and-cure-to-burnout/

======
jevanish
There have been a couple other good HackerNews threads on Burnout you can find
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5630445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5630445)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025655)

------
sonabinu
sometimes we all need to accept that burnout is real

